# New M&P9c (thumb Safety)



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Just picked this little thing up. Went to the gun shop to look at a Walther PPS. Neat gun but for the money I could not bring myself to buy it. The PPS is thin but in every other dimension it was as big or bigger than the M&P. The M&P was one of my first choices when I started the quest for a carry gun and then I got side tracked on micro pistols. They had just got this in and had not removed it from the box. When he pulled it out and I saw it had the thumb safety, I had to hold it and the rest is history. I know the thumb safety is somewhat redundant but it just felt good with my thumb resting on top of it. Kinda 1911 like feel. The other reason I liked the M&P is it is ambidextrous and I shoot lefty. Won't get to shoot it until next Friday.

My only concern is the slide release on the right side of the gun. I can't for the life of me get it to release with out using two fingers. The left side protrudes out more and releases much easier. I will get some rounds through it before worrying about it.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

It releases better with rounds in the mag, Congrats


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Ditto, and releases much better after cleaning and lubing and just a few rounds fired through it. I only have a couple hundred rounds through mine and it releases on an empty mag just fine. It used to put lines in my thumb when I first got it.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

xjclassic said:


> My only concern is the slide release on the right side of the gun. I can't for the life of me get it to release with out using two fingers.


Slide release isn't really necessary unless you're doing maintenace work. If you have a loaded mag in the firearm, simply pull the slide back and the slide will release, loading the chamber. This also works if there is no mag in the firearm at all. This is common LE training because using an entire hand to rack the slide is much easier than using a single finger in a SD situation; muscle memory.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Grabbing the whole slide is the way to go, just practice doing it that way till its muscle memory. Thats how I taught my wife to manipulate her M&P, as that release lever is really hard to trip.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Rupert said:


> Grabbing the whole slide is the way to go, just practice doing it that way till its muscle memory. Thats how I taught my wife to manipulate her M&P, as that release lever is really hard to trip.


After a few rounds it releases very easy. I rarely use the release just a weird observation.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that S&W purposely made the slide release button small because they designed the pistol to be chambered via pulling the slide back and letting go, rather than thumbing down the lever/button. Unfortunately I cannot remember where I read that, but I'll look around for it and if I find it, I'll put up a link.

Given that the M&P's slide release lever is harder to push than any other semi-auto I've used (and I've used a lot), there must be some credence to the above.

Congrats on a really nice pistol.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The slide release is intended to act as a slide release. It, when new, will have relatively sharp edges in the contact zone which will wear away or can be smoothed by stoning if so desired.

Muscle memory works for many things. Operating the slide release is not rocket science and most can accomplish that task if they so desire.

If you get shot in your weak hand you will probably wish you could drop the slide with the little lever after managing to insert a fresh mag.

To each his own.

Smith purposely redesigned it from a flat object to one with a raised zone providing better force transfer from thumb to lever.

How do I know? I purchased one of the first 10,000 M&P's which had the early lever and also one of the 2nd 10,000 that had the new design. Now both have the new one.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## kujiin (Oct 8, 2009)

I just purchased a full size M&P9 and I'm now on a quest for the 9c. You and I both shoot lefty. Do actually find it easier the have the mag release on the right side? I have reversed mine as well, but it seems odd. Guess I got used to using my trigger finger release the mag.


Kuj


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

kujiin said:


> I just purchased a full size M&P9 and I'm now on a quest for the 9c. You and I both shoot lefty. Do actually find it easier the have the mag release on the right side? I have reversed mine as well, but it seems odd. Guess I got used to using my trigger finger release the mag.
> 
> Kuj


Actually before I ever made it to the range the mag release was switched back to the left side. After doing some drill and dry firing, I noticed the way I had to reposition my hand to release with the thumb it actually caused the mag to hang up on my palm. Switched it back and still use my middle finger for the mag release. Still allows me to index my trigger finger to the same spot during reloads and the middle finger does not require my grip to change at all.

Good luck with the quest for a 9c. It is truly a joy to shoot. This picture is from this morning. Center mass was 40 rounds doing a one shot per second drill. Upper chest group was my last mag doing same drill from 7 yards.


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, I'm looking at one of those for a back-up and/or deep concealment. Please let us know how you like it after carrying it for 6 months or so, and shooting it for at least 1,000 rounds.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Semi-jacketed said:


> Hmm, I'm looking at one of those for a back-up and/or deep concealment. Please let us know how you like it after carrying it for 6 months or so, and shooting it for at least 1,000 rounds.


Semi, I love this gun for carry. I have been carrying it full time since June. For me it is very comfortable. I use a High Noon Public Secret IWB holster carried most of the time at 10 oclock. Remember I am lefty. As far as round count it has a little over 1300 rounds of mixed JHP and FMJ. Never had a failure of any type. I really like this pistol. The gun is actually pretty boring. It goes bang every time you pull the trigger.


----------

